# vúmetro de led



## Juan de dios

hola, 
llevo ya 2 semanas intentando hacer un vúmetro de led's para medir el audio. Sigo siempre el esquema y no hay manera. Cuando le enchufo la corriente a los led's se me encienden todos y no se como hacer para meterle la señal de sonido al LM3915. 
Tengo el transformador de 15 V CD y le conecto la energía positiva al pin 3 y a todos los leds empezando por el led núm. 10.
Los pines 6, 7, y 8 van a masa despues de haber pasado por las resistencias. El pin 4 también va a masa. El pin 9 está conectado al pin 3 porque quiero que me mida en barra. 
Y sin haberle conectado el audio por el pin 5 se encienden todos los led's.
Por favor ayudadme porque ya me estoy volviendo loco.
Gracias


----------



## mabauti

postea el circuito que dices asi sera mas facil auxiliarte. Podria haber detalles que te parecen normales a ti pero no lo serian.

Tambien te recomiendo que descargues la hoja de datos.


----------



## Juan de dios

tengo el esquema que hay en la hoja de datos, el primero de todos


----------



## rampa

Probaste sin conectar el pin 9?
Probaste usando una fuente menor de 9v por ejemplo?

aca te dejo un esquematico probado que funciona bien como para que despejes dudas:







La medición ha de ser, en lo posible, sobre los bornes mismos del altavoz y no sobre los del amplificador, con esto evitamos que el largo del cable y su efecto de caída de tensión no sean contemplados en la medida.

Suerte.


----------



## Juan de dios

Gracias,
ahora lo que  me ocurre, con el circuito que tengo montado, es que sólo se me enciende el led que corresponde al pin nº 10 y cuando le conecto el cable al pin nº 5 hace un barrido desde el pin 1 hasta el 18 en modo de punto y se queda la luz fija del pin 10.
Otra duda que tengo,
yo hago la prueba con un equipo de audio estereo, cojo los cables que van hacia un altavoz y los pongo en pin 4 y 5, ¿es correcto asi?


----------



## rampa

Juan de dios dijo:
			
		

> Gracias,
> ahora lo que  me ocurre, con el circuito que tengo montado, es que sólo se me enciende el led que corresponde al pin nº 10 y cuando le conecto el cable al pin nº 5 hace un barrido desde el pin 1 hasta el 18 en modo de punto y se queda la luz fija del pin 10.
> Otra duda que tengo,
> yo hago la prueba con un equipo de audio estereo, cojo los cables que van hacia un altavoz y los pongo en pin 4 y 5, ¿es correcto asi?



Que tal Juan... en primer lugar comentarte que soy un aprendiz, asi que hay cosas que desconozco.

Con respecto al diagrama decirte que la idea de este circuito es que sea portatil, por ende en primer lugar se utiliza una bateria comun de 9v.

Con respecto a las conexiónes el medidor mide una salida del amplificador, es decir si quieres medir una version estereo a la vez debes construir 2.

No debes medir el cable solo, tienes que medir el cable conectado al parlante y depende la impedencia del parlante (4 u 8 ohms) utilizas el switch (como lo ves en el circuito que puse) para elegir la impedencia del parlante.

Con respecto a las salidas del circuito para medir utilizas el pin 5 y utilizas cualquier GND.

Espero te haya aclarado algo mas.

Suerte.


----------



## Dano

Veo que ya hace un tiempito que el tema se va desarrollando y nadie lo mueve.

Así que lo muevo a Pequeña señal.

Saludos


----------



## Juan de dios

Rampa, ¿que es el GND?


----------



## rampa

Juan de dios dijo:
			
		

> Rampa, ¿que es el GND?



GND seria GROUND o TIERRA... en el esquema esta marcado con una flecha hacia abajo.

Y segun mi interpretacion el circuito deberia quedar asi:

http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2305200708452oy4.jpg

Suerte.


----------



## Juan de dios

entoces hago una conexión en paralelo del parlante y se lo conecto al pin 5 y 4, no?.
Otra cosa, he visto en la hoja de datos del LM3915 que si se va a tener más de 6 minutos conectado sería recomendable ponerle un condensador de 10uf entre el pin 1 y masa, tu no lo tienes puesto en el esquema. Me recomiendas que lo ponga? Y a ti te funcionó bien el que hicistes?
Gracias.


----------



## rampa

Juan de dios dijo:
			
		

> entoces hago una conexión en paralelo del parlante y se lo conecto al pin 5 y 4, no?.
> Otra cosa, he visto en la hoja de datos del LM3915 que si se va a tener más de 6 minutos conectado sería recomendable ponerle un condensador de 10uf entre el pin 1 y masa, tu no lo tienes puesto en el esquema. Me recomiendas que lo ponga? Y a ti te funcionó bien el que hicistes?
> Gracias.



La conexión fijate como lo hice en el esquema que acabo de poner.

Con respector al capacitor no veo la nescesidad.

El esquema no lo realice pero conozco mucha gente que lo realizo.

Mañana o pasado lo armo para sacar cualquier duda, total es muy barato de armar.

Nos Vemos.


----------



## Juan de dios

ok, gracias. Cuando yo lo monte te comento como me ha quedado. Ya me diras algo, saludos.


----------



## Gabf

No se puede hacer menor la division entre los leds? o sea a menos que tenga un amplificador de 100 w nunk me alcanzra a prender este ultimo led? :S


----------



## Pablo16

Gabf, lo unico que tienes que hacer es conectar hasta el led que gustes, puedes ayudarte con el primer diagrama que posteo rampa, donde vienen graduados los watts, los que no necesites simplemente no los colocas. Espero que te sirva

Saludos.


----------



## Juan de dios

Por fin me funciona!! Lo que pasa es que los dos cables del audio tengo que ponerlos en sitios diferentes. El rojo (los cables de audio de la minicadena son negros y rojos) lo tengo que poner detras de la resistencia de 18 K, osea que no me hace falta la resistencia, y el otro, el cable negro, lo pongo en el cable que alimenta a todos los led's.
Si pongo el cable rojo delante de la resistencia de 10K se me enciende el 4º led y de ahi para arriba con el sonido, si lo conecto detrás de la resistencia de 10K se me enciende el 3r led.
Quiero que alguien me explique, por favor, el porqué de todo esto.
Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123

has probado de meterle un condensador electrolitico en la entrada de digamos unos 47uF no sea que te llegue continua

Este circuito te puede mejorar algo, es un rectificador doblador.

Kis diodos sirven cuanquiera, estos son de pequeña señal.

Me olvide entrada por la izquierda y salida por la derecha (lo tipico)

El condensador de entrada en principio con este valor deberia ir bien.

El condensador de la derecha lo mismo funciona mejor con uno de 1 uF, la resistencia la he puerto para descargar la tension. Variando los valores de estas dos piezas piedes ajustar la velocidad del vumeter a tu gusto.


----------



## Juan de dios

podrias postearlo con el circuito?? es que no lo entiendo muy bien así.
Gracias.


----------



## Juan de dios

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> has probado de meterle un condensador electrolitico en la entrada de digamos unos 47uF no sea que te llegue continua
> 
> Este circuito te puede mejorar algo, es un rectificador doblador.
> 
> Kis diodos sirven cuanquiera, estos son de pequeña señal.
> 
> Me olvide entrada por la izquierda y salida por la derecha (lo tipico)
> 
> El condensador de entrada en principio con este valor deberia ir bien.
> 
> El condensador de la derecha lo mismo funciona mejor con uno de 1 uF, la resistencia la he puerto para descargar la tension. Variando los valores de estas dos piezas piedes ajustar la velocidad del vumeter a tu gusto.



Ami la corriente me tiene que llegar continúa porque la pila es de 9 V


----------



## tiopepe123

No enredemos, ya estamos muy liadillos...

El circuito de los diodos se ponen en la entrada del lm3914/15/16.La señal de entrada se inyecta por la izquierda y por la derecha ser conecta al LM39XX.

La tension de continua que me refiero es la que podria venir de la minicadena a traves de los altavoz, aunque todo sea dicho lo dudo, las minicadenas tienen la etapa de salida por integrado uy normalmente con un diseño de tension unica, pero debe tenerse en cuenta.


el esquema del vumeter basico ya esta posteado, hecha un poco para atras.


----------



## Juan de dios

Los led's me parpadean y no se encienden con tanta intensidad como el primer led que se queda fijo encendido. El primer led se queda encendido fijo haya o no señal de audio, ¿cómo puedo hacer para que se encienda sólo cuando le entre señal de audio y arreglar el parpadeo de los leds y para que brillen con tanta intensidad??


----------



## Gabf

fijate sacar resistencias y poner potes para arreglar la intensidad de los leds ... o sea pones el pote y probas en valores que sepas que no queman el integrado ni los leds


----------



## tiopepe123

ya nos postearas el resultado final con una fotito o una escaneada.

Da gusto ver que las cosas con un poco de trabajo al final funcionan, el siguiente proyecto seguro que iras mas rapidamente.

Un saludo


----------



## Gabf

que estabas haciendo mal?


----------



## Juan de dios

en breve postearé un par de fotos con el resultado final y el proyecto de KITT scanner


----------



## Juan de dios

Quisiera saber si le puedo aplicar una fuente de alimentación de 15 V para alimentar el chip y los led's.
Gracias.


----------



## rampa

Juan de dios dijo:
			
		

> Quisiera saber si le puedo aplicar una fuente de alimentación de 15 V para alimentar el chip y los led's.
> Gracias.



Poder se puede deberias de controlar que no afecte el correcto funcionamiento... es decir que no quede ningun led prendido.

Suerte.


----------



## Juan de dios

ok, ya diré algo cuando lo pruebe.
Gracias


----------



## fran_14

hola, mira yo hice este circuito de vumetro de 12leds anda a la perfeccion!!!
es para recomendar---

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm

quisiera q me digan si yo podria poner mas leds en paralelo,,,cn la misma conexion de las otras...
me quedarian dos filas--osea que cada led con su paralelo destellarian al mismo tiempo no?¿¿?
pero afectaria al circuito?¿


por favor respondan lo antes posble!!
agradeceria su respuesta!!!


franco


----------



## crazysound

Hola Juan, sí podés usar una fuente de 15V pero tenés que agregarle resistencias a todos los leds.

Espero que te sirva el consejo.


----------



## crazysound

hola fran, podés probar y si el integrado no calienta lo podés dejar así.


----------



## crackflash

hola antes q nada quiero aclarar q soy nuevo en el foro

estoy estudiando electronica en el pio 12......

no se bien como hacer preguntas pero.....  por las dudas pregunto aca


yo estoy tratando de ponerle un filtro para q detecte los gravbes  al vumetro de pablin q figura mas arriva

pero no se como hacer un filtro alguno me lo puede contestar???

por favor contesten


----------



## juanma

Crackflash, para que detecte los graves ponele un filtro pasabajos en la entrada. Pero igualmente indica sonidos graves. El que arme solo marca graves debe ser por el tema de la frecuencia y amplitud de onda, no es lo mismo una onda de 200Hz que una de 20kHz.

Un problema que tuve es la corriente lo habia armado con un transformador de 300mA y no andaba bien. Puse uno de mas amperaje y anduvo ok. Igualmente lo habia armado con el control de brillo (corriente) y Vref pero no me anduvo....

Que vumetro arman para conectarlo a la salida de un discman?? Lo tengo conectado a la salida del amplificador...

saludos


----------



## la ciencia

tengo una duda para que sirve el push boton.


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez

la ciencia dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda para que sirve el push boton.


Hola
¿A que pulsador te refieres?
Un saludo


----------



## gonpa

hola a todos miren yo encontré este vumetro bastante practico estereo con un solo ic 

lo que no se es si se conseguirá el integrado por que yo soy de argentina que dicen uds?

dejo el datasheet donde esta el circuito


----------



## andreslazari

Una duda que me surgio... segun lo que yo conosco... el vumetro puede ir en una cosola.... y esta despues es conectada a amplificador donde luego es enchufado el altavoz... que se supone que mida el vumetro de la consola?.... Es la salida del volumen? osea la que va hacia el amplificador...


----------



## juan.uy

andreslazari dijo:
			
		

> Una duda que me surgio... segun lo que yo conosco... el vumetro puede ir en una cosola.... y esta despues es conectada a amplificador donde luego es enchufado el altavoz... que se supone que mida el vumetro de la consola?.... Es la salida del volumen? osea la que va hacia el amplificador...




en las consolas de dj el vúmetro sirve para tener una referencia sobre los altavoces, para ver si a estoy les esta llegando mucha potencia como para que se "sature" el sonido, se entiende?


----------



## oacrtheshadowman

Hola, yo fabrique ese vumetro y funciona super bien, solo q le hice una pequeña y simple modificación, hay una resistencia de entrada q la cambie por un valor pequeño y lo puse conectandolo en entrada pre mas no en la salida, claro lo hice solo por q queria algo distinto, no recuerdo muy bien pero en cuanto encuentre el plano lo subo. En cuanto al barrido del q hablas y q se te queda iluminado en un solo led, es porq el LM 3915 utilizado en este vumetro tiene un pin q te permite hacer trabajar el vumetro en dos modos: barra y punto, cuando haces el puenteo con el pin adecuado te trabaja en modo barra, lo q hace es q el te detecta la señal q recibe, realiza un barrido y se queda en la posición q te indica el nivel equivalente a la potencia recibida en la entrada, en el modo barra trabaja simplemente como un vumetro ritmico, segun el nivel de audio, se iluminan los leds haciendo el efecto comun de barra ritmica, En cuanto al problema q tienes me queda la duda, pero con el plano q pronto subire tenlo por seguro q solucionaras tu problema, ya q yo hice ese circuito, solo q por descuido lo quemé  , pero es economico hacerlo, es mas estoy haciendo un amplificador de 100w doble ( osea 2 modulos STK de 100w para 4 bafles)  y quiero colocarle nuevamente el vumetro jejeje. Mientras tanto sigue intentando y te deseo mucha suerte. Cualquier duda puedes preguntar


----------



## andreslazari

Hola una pregunta de donde sacaste el lm3915 para simularlo en livewire?


----------



## ivanutn

si c t prenden todos los led es porque capas que no tenes conectado nada en la entrada, ponele una resistencia de 2.2k ebtre el pin 5 y masa y tiene que andar .


Un consejo para el vumetro, Rectifiquen la señal de entrada y filtrenla con un capacitor de 10 a 22uF, asi se logra un efecto de " inercia" , similar a la aguja de un vumetro.


----------



## andreslazari

La verdad que estaria muy bueno que hiciera ese efecto... ya lo estoy armando a ver que tal me  sale.


----------



## electrico

hola a todos yo tambien e armado este vumetro y me surgio el problema que no logro ponerlo en modo punto solamente funciona en modo barra ya desconecte el pin 9 y nada solo consigo un efecto de barra pero con poca intensidad tambien note que en modo punto funciona en barra y los leds que van encendiendo tambien brillan a la misma vez la verdad que ya probe todos los diagramas que encontre en la web pero no consigo el efecto de punto le estoy poniendo una fuente de 10v con puente de 4 diodos y filtro de 2200uf ayuda plz.


----------



## eduardo silva

hola amigos es mejor utilizar el CI 3914 para realizar el vumetro yo tengo el diagrama y lo tengo funcionando el una consala de audio funciona muy bien se alimenta con + - 15 v mas GND y 24 V enciende 10 leds si quieren lo subo para q lo venan  saludos desde Peru


----------



## electrico

hola eduardo seria bueno que lo subas pues a mi no me funciono con el 3915 osea que solo me funciona en modo barra y en modo punto nada de nada mi interes es hacerlo funcionar asi por que para modo barra ya tengo otros circuitos y tambien podrias explicar q tipo de fuente utilizas segun lo que escrbiste creo que es una fuente simetrica y la verdad no se me ocurre como conectar esa fuente porque en los esquemas solo indica fuente de alimentacion simple.Saludos.


----------



## eduardo silva

voy a enviarte la información para q realises el proyecto es bien sencillo voy atabajar en eso para enviarte la información


----------



## chabalin

hola 

me preguntaba si a este circuito se lo puede conectar a 12v sin ponerle resiste. a los leds si es que el integrado lo soporta a esa tensión

desde ya muchas grasias


----------



## icemanknls

a mi me gustaria poner mas leds... unos 24...


----------



## eduardo silva

que tal electronicos disculpen que no les haya enviado la información lo que paso es que se malogro mi compu el circuito del vumetro funciona con el LM 3914 mas el 4558 con voltaje de +15v 0v -15v mas + 24v y utiliza 10 led´s cuando termine de trabajarlo lo voy a subir a funciona muy bien


----------



## EmU

hola , q tal a todos

ese vumetro ya lo habia armado con un  LM 3915 y me funcionaba cuando probaba a la salida del amplificador...pero quisiera saber si se podria colocar a  la salida del pre y prender normal todos los leds ... o no se podria ...a y otra cosa cuando apagaba mi amplificadorf. todos los leds prendian por unos segundos y luego se apagaban...eso es normal ¿? o algo esta mal en mi amplificadorf. o en el vumeter¿?

saludox.


----------



## El Pelado

Salú la barra! este es mi primer post, los descubri "web..beando" y la verdad que ya tengo los ojos cuadrados de tanto leer    ...im-pre-sio-nan-te, la cantidad de información que hay! Bueno a lo nuestro, en el archivo adjunto les envío un circuito de un vumetro con LM3915, si bien es un poco mas complicado que el mostrado en laa Pag.1, basicamente es lo mismo. Mi pregunta es, como hago para hacerlo un poco mas sensible? Por lo que veo, lo que habriaa que cambiar es la R8 por una mas baja, les dejo planteado el tema. Les mando un abrazo a todos y estamos en contacto!
EDIT:16/9 Sacando R8 y poniendole un puente joyita!


----------



## MFK08

yo lo arme muchas veces y funciona de mil maravillas...


----------



## Aleon

Hola amigos del foro.. Quiesiera que den una manito de ayuda con algo, estoy armando un VU-meter pero solo lo tengo con 10 leds, es el mismo que esta en la pagina 1, lo que quiero es hacer uno de 100 leds, una matriz de 100 leds. Ahi les dejo unos links de lo que estoy hablando.

YouTube - PC Gaming Case Mod VU Meter LED Spectrum Analyzer

YouTube - Big Blue Audio Spectrum Analyzer in Dot Mode

De antemano muchas gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo

Aleon dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro.. Quiesiera que den una manito de ayuda con algo, estoy armando un VU-meter pero solo lo tengo con 10 leds, es el mismo que esta en la pagina 1, lo que quiero es hacer uno de 100 leds, una matriz de 100 leds. Ahi les dejo unos links de lo que estoy hablando.......



Si miras el nombre de lo que posteaste "Big Blue Audio Spectrum Analyzer in Dot Mode" dice "*Analizador de espectro de audio* Big Blue en modo punto" no es un simple VUmeter


Tal vez te convenga seguir este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23971.html


----------



## otto

Electrico para que te funcione en modo punto, la pata 9 va a + 


Otto.


----------



## chorix

Una pregunta: Estoy por hacer estre proyecto, pero lo que yo quiero hacer es conectarlo a la salida de audio de la pc y ponerle en el frente del gabinete, ¿Como podria hacer?


----------



## gran.ale08

yo hice uno con un uAA180 que es un integrado diseñado para estas aplicaciones y me anda al pelo is kieres te mando el circuito.


----------



## gran.ale08

pero usando un LM3915 y si usas un preset no hay que regularlo cada vez que se pone una cancion? digo porque como capta la señal del parlante cuando es menor el volumen se prenderan menos y no se veran muy bien los leds, o me equivoco?


----------



## otto

el brillo de los leds depende de la corriente que se le entrege que en este caso no cambia, cambia la tension si, pero lo suficiente para mantener los leds encendidos, y el cambio no se nota

saludos


----------



## joako666

Hola
Este es un vumetro pasivo que se conecta a la salida del amplificador.

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/vumetro.pdf

saludos


----------



## chiqoelectro

sigo admiando el proyecto de joako jajaja,, necesito un vumetro. Tengo un mixer de 6 entradas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20751.html

antes de los potes deslizables les pongo un pre a cada canal:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17024.html

i necesito un vumetro que valla entre el pre i el pote deslizable, el del LM3915 mee serviria?


----------



## joako666

Claro que sirve ya que este integrado es muy sensible

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chiqoelectro dijo:
			
		

> i necesito un vumetro que valla entre el pre i el pote deslizable, el del LM3915 mee serviria?


Seguro que te sirve, pero el LM3915 es para indicaciones de potencia en amplificador, no está pensado para trabajar con los niveles de un pre. Para eso tendrías que usar el LM3916 que tiene una escala análoga a los vumetros de aguja y tiene mejor correspondencia con los niveles utilizados en grabación (asumiendo que lo calibres bien...)

Saludos!


----------



## chiqoelectro

pero no qiero un vumetro de aguja :s osea es para un mixer 6 etnradas i qeda mas lindo un vu con lucesitas, jaja m gusta mas en leds, pero mientras pueda aguantar el pre listo,,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chiqoelectro dijo:
			
		

> pero no qiero un vumetro de aguja :s osea es para un mixer 6 etnradas i qeda mas lindo un vu con lucesitas, jaja m gusta mas en leds, pero mientras pueda aguantar el pre listo,,



?

Los LM3916/15/14 son drivers de LEDs en modo barra o punto. Cuando dije *analoga *fue eso, no *analógica *como te estas imaginando. Lo que quise decir fue que el LM3916 es semilogaritmico igual que un vúmetro de línea con aguja, pero este lo hace con LEDs, por eso es mas adecuado que el LM3915 que es logaritmico puro para medir potencia (por así decirlo).

Saludos!
[/i]


----------



## chiqoelectro

amm si podria probar, tenes el esquema asi ago el pcb?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El esquema lo podes sacar de la hoja de datos del LM3916. Vas a tener que calcular un par de resistencias para adecuarlo a la señal que tengas disponible, pero toda la información esta en la hoja de datos. Y los PCB...cualquiera para el LM3915 o 14 te sirve, solo hay que cambiar el chip y las resistencias, lo demás es igual. Buscá aca en el foro por que creo que hay varias...

Saludos!


----------



## chiqoelectro

bueno yo me estoi volviendo loco,, encontre varios esquemas en los cuales los LEDs estan de la misma forma

Pero en este ultimo, qe es el qe mas me gusto i voi a hacer el pcb seguramente, estan los LEDs invertidos   si alguien me puede decir si estan bien asi se lo agradezco :s


----------



## Fogonazo

chiqoelectro dijo:
			
		

> ......Pero en este ultimo, qe es el qe mas me gusto i voi a hacer el pcb seguramente, estan los LEDs invertidos


1) Los LED´S están al revés
2) Los LED´S NO necesitan resistencia, el propio integrado regula la intensidad de los mismos internamente.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
En la hoja de datos está lo que estás buscando.
Tal vez esto te ayude.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chiqoelectro

sii, me parecia qe tampoco iban las resistencias, en cuanto el grafico, elafcionado yo qeria usar el 3915, ahora veo en el datasheet si uso aguno de esos, si tenes alguna sugrenenia de porqe deberia usar el 3914 decime asi tengo en cuenta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Las disposición de los terminales (pins) son iguales en el LM3914 y LM3915, también son iguales en lo que respecta al cálculo de las resistencias.
La diferencia estás en que el LM3914 es lineal, y el LM3915 es logarítmico (ideal para audio).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chiqoelectro

ah listo,, yo pense qe a parte de la difrencia de lineal i logaritmico cambiaba el orden de los pines,, entonces us ese, en qeme baso para calcular las resistcias? osea a qe te referis,, ah si la ntrada de audio es en 4 u 8 ohms?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 
Mira aquí: http://electronickits.com/kit/complete/ligh/ck1005.htm 

descarga el archivo CK1005.pdf para más información. 
Está en Inglés (lamentablemente la electrónica y el idioma Inglés son siameses)
Lo que refiero es cómo calcular la resistencia es por ejemplo R1, y otras que menciona la hoja de datos.
Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## chiqoelectro

leesto terminado,, cuando pueda subo fotos, en cuanto a las resistencias, use potes jaja i fui regulandolos, en el momento qe me gusto, lo medi con el tester para saber qe valor, i use las resistencias mas proximas, i fui probando, hubiera sido mas facil calcular pero como no me qeria qemar mucho el bocho, lo hice asi...  Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## chorix

Si les interesa el vumetro aca dejo mi post =)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/155768/
Ademas del circuito hay fotos y un video
y mas abajo esta el PCB
Saludos...


----------



## otto

una pregunta chorix, tu vumetro, lo conectas a la salida del pre? a la salida del amplificador?, tengo todo para hacerlo, el pre lo voy a hacer con el TDA1524, y mi amplificador es de 30 - 30, estuve leyendo todo el post, pero me quedo esa dudad de dodne conectarlo, mis parlantes son de 4 ohm, 
Saludos Otto.


----------



## chorix

A verr... postea el circuito del amplificador así veo.


----------



## otto

mira el amplificador, es comun digamos, basado en el tda 2050, lo que quiero saber, es si lo pusistes a la salida del pre o del amplificador,


----------



## chorix

Lo que pasa es que yo lo enchufe a la salida de audio de la placa de sonido.


----------



## otto

ahh, entonces, estamos hablando de señales, pequeñas, en la salida de la placa de sonida de la pc, es pequeña la señal, buenisimo, entonces, voy a probar conectandolo, a la entrada del pre, y luego a la salida, tendria q andar sin problema,
gracias por contestar chorix
Saludos Otto.


----------



## chorix

Clarooo eso es lo que te iba a decir 
Lo conectas a la salida del pre y con los preset calibras bien el vumetro.
Espero que te haya servido. Saludos


----------



## otto

si, me re sirvio muchas gracias che, listo con el preset
Suerte

Otto.


----------



## prograsys

Juan de dios dijo:
			
		

> hola,
> llevo ya 2 semanas intentando hacer un vúmetro de led's para medir el audio. Sigo siempre el esquema y no hay manera. Cuando le enchufo la corriente a los led's se me encienden todos y no se como hacer para meterle la señal de sonido al LM3915.
> Tengo el transformador de 15 V CD y le conecto la energía positiva al pin 3 y a todos los leds empezando por el led núm. 10.
> Los pines 6, 7, y 8 van a masa despues de haber pasado por las resistencias. El pin 4 también va a masa. El pin 9 está conectado al pin 3 porque quiero que me mida en barra.
> Y sin haberle conectado el audio por el pin 5 se encienden todos los led's.
> Por favor ayudadme porque ya me estoy volviendo loco.
> Gracias



Saludos a todos, felicito por el foro tiene muchas cosas interesantes que las iré probando poco a poco. Disculpen si los aburro con esto, pero en verdad estoy atorado con este proyecto.
Primero que nada soy novato en electrónica, y ahora estoy tratando de hacer un medidor de señal muy similar al que tema que tratan en este tema, la idea es hacer un medidor de mezcla de aire/gasolina en el coche, para lo que voy a medir el rango 0 - 1v, sin emabrgo ya voy 2 semanas igual, he armado y desarmado el circuito y no me funciona en Livewire si me funciona, pero en el circuito real no. Me explico:

- Tengo el IC: LM3914N-1, no consegui la barra de leds, pero coloqué leds independientes
- La fuente es una batería de 12v, pero con un L7805cv puedo utilizar 5v positivos como alimentación de entrada
- El problema es que al conectar el circuito a la batería, sin dar señal por el pin 5, todos los leds se quedan encendidos
- He notado que si conectado el circuito, si topo con una mano el negativo de la batería y con la otra la  línea que va al pin 5, todos los leds se apagan

De antemano agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Como anda todo Feliz Año Nuevo, Mira ya probaste colocando una resistencia entre el pin de entrada y masa o negativo, con eso te eliminas corrientes indeseadas que te puedan estar afectando el circuito, para empezar coloca una de 100k, si es mucho la vas reduciendo hasta que te trabaje bien el circuito... Suerte...


----------



## prograsys

Gracias, por contestar, si, le puse justamente una resistencia de 100k entre el pin de entrada y tierra, se apagaron los focos, pero ahora, cuando mando señal, no marca nada, o no hace el efecto de luces, personalmente disculpas por tantos probelmas con un circuito aparentemente sencillo, aunque no se mucho de electrónica e armado otros circuitos y con este estoy hecho lío


----------



## chiqoelectro

si podes saca foto de las dos partes i subilas asi es un poco mas facil auxiliarte


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que tal, mira colocale una resistencia mas grande una de 500K, yo arme uno en mi protoboard y andubo bien con una de 100k, pero prueba con una de 500 o un mega, saludos....


----------



## Christian B

Buenos días, estoy de acuerdo con la resistencia de 100 o 500 K entre entrada y tierra; y yo agregaría un diodo 1N4148 en serie con un capacitor de unos 10 uf ( el capacitor va en paralelo con la R de 100 o 500K).
De ésta manera, el circuito va a tener un retardo en la subida y bajada de tensión.

Saludos


----------



## rash

..bueno hola, he encontrado esto y me parece algo original y un poquito distinto... tiene que quedar bien en una mesa de mezclas, por ejemplo..... haber si alguien se anima y lo monta... ya me comentan..
..saludos...


----------



## crazysound

Hola rash, no se si se podrá usar en una consola así nomás porque está conectado a un parlante. Habría que hacerle un pre. Saludos....


----------



## rash

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola rash, no se si se podrá usar en una consola así nomás porque está conectado a un parlante. Habría que hacerle un pre. Saludos....



...es verdad¡¡ no me habia dado cuenta...gracias y saludos...


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Aquí está en castellano. 

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: La traducción no es profesional, usa la versión original (al final) como referencia


----------



## rash

...que bueno elaficionado, si me permites te realizo una pregunta: ¿cómo lo has tradicido?... saludos y gracias....


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Tengo un diccionario de Inglés a otros idiomas y viceversa, lo traduje primero al Inglés, y de allí  al castellano.
He buscado un diccionario Castellano - Italiano y viceversa, pero no he encontrado. por lo que generalmente todo lo traduzco al Inglés primero y después al Castellano.

Chao.
elaficionado.

nota. Me equivoqué, quise poner traductor, pero puse diccionario.


----------

